

Obama Raises Estimate of Job Creation in Plan  - physcab
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/us/politics/11radio.html?hp

======
physcab
I just want oversight. I have a feeling the money allocated under TARP last
year went into a black box with relatively few outputs.

